# Login-System (Tutorial von dieser Seite) in eigenem Menü



## RaTm (13. März 2004)

*Login-System (Tutorial von dieser Seite) im eigenen Menü*

Moin Moin!
Ich hab versucht das Login-System mit Sessions (n Tutorial von dieser Page) in das Menü auf meiner Page einzubinden.

Das Menü sieht wie folgt aus:
Die Page mit Login 

Jetzt soll man sich einloggen können und dann auch eingeloggt bleiben.

Eingeloggt sieht das Menü wie folgt aus:
Eingeloggt 

Hab versucht, den linken Frame/Teil der Page als oben.php und den rechten Frame/Teil als unten.php per include-Befehl in die index.php zu geben... also ... so dass wenn ich in der Mitte beispielsweise das Gästebuch anzeigen lassen will, einfach über das GB-Script den oberen/linken Teil der Page include und unter dem GB-Script den unteren/rechten Teil der Page include.

Aber ich weiss dann nicht, wie ich das mit dem Login machen soll... Die Page muss irgendwie automatisch in dem linken Teil wissen, ob der jeweilige User eingeloggt ist oder nicht. so dass ich in den anderen Seiten wie z.B. bei dem Gästebuch nur den oberen und den unteren Teil includen muss.

So wie hier:


```
<?php 
include ("oben.php");  
?>

Hier ist der Quelltext des in diesem Fall Gästebuchs

<?php 
include ("unten.php");  
?>
```

Was soll ich machen? Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter...

-Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!

Tschau

Kay


----------



## Karl Förster (13. März 2004)

Mhh also das sollte nicht weiter schwer sein. Achte bitte darauf immer ganz oben im Quelltext mit session_start(); die Session auch zu starten. Dann kannst du ähnlich wie bei der Datei checkuser.php aus dem Tutorial abfragen ob der Benutzer eingeloggt ist und dementsprechende die Ausgabe steuern:

```
// Code

if (isset ($_SESSION["user_id"]))
{
  echo "Menü für den eingeloggten Benutzer";
}
else
{
  echo "Loginformular ausgeben";
}

// weiterer Code
```


----------



## RaTm (13. März 2004)

VIELEN DANK!
Jetzt gehts...
aber irgendwie ist unten links immer eine 1 (eins)
SIEHE HIER... 
Die ist da irgendwie immer und ich hab schon überall geguckt, wo die herkommen könnte ... weiss aber nicht woher... naja... 
und wenn man eingeloggt auf das Gästebuch klickt, ist man nicht mehr eingeloggt, biss man zum Beispiel wieder auf News klickt... woran liegt das ?

Hab n Testbenutzer erstellt:
Nickname: Tester
Passwort: test

Tschau

Kay


----------



## cy-one (13. März 2004)

wegen der "1":
konnt mir jetz logischerweise nur den html-code anguggen, und da taucht die unter dem formular-code auf.


----------



## RaTm (14. März 2004)

Hmmm joa danke.,..
Aber das ist ja irgendwie klar nä


----------

